

I've made a Massive Multiplayer Planetary game in 2 weeks - ttty

Play here: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;playszone.com&#x2F;sg&#x2F;planets-multiplayer&#x2F;?p=a<p>Hello, Gamers!
Finally we can play!<p>Here is the link to register: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;playszone.com&#x2F;sg&#x2F;planets-multiplayer&#x2F;?p=a<p>Intro:<p>– Register or login use the letter &quot;a&quot; in registration code;
– Find your planets (planets with your selected colors and white border), should be near. If not scroll down and up to zoom out and in. Drag and drop the black universe (background) to move in the universe;
– Click on the planet to select;
– First you need to have some gold in order to build units and upgrades;
– So click on “mine gold”; When it finishes click on “Get gold!” to get the gold; Now your top-left number will increase, that is your gold.
– When you make enough gold, you can build units or upgrade. Click on the planet and select your action.<p>Upgrade:<p>- Click on one of your planets;
 - Click on the right side panel to select the panel;
 - When the upgrade is done, click on the &quot;get upgrade&quot; button;<p>Attack:<p>– Mouse down (click without release) on the “from planet”. The units will go from this planet to the one where you will release the button;
– Keeping the mousedown move your mouse over other planets. If their border will be green means you can send the units. If you can’t send is because the “from planet” doesn’t have units OR the “to planet” is not in range. TO check the range click on the “from planet”. The range should touch the center of the “to planet” in order to be sent (:<p>Thanks for understanding (:﻿
======
fpalmans
It seems that the unit build price upgrade makes units more expensive in stead
of cheaper. Is this an error? It would be awesome if your planets auto-mine
gold... the constant clicking is a lot of work and detracts from the game.
Thanks.

~~~
ttty
"it seems that the unit build price upgrade makes units more expensive in
stead of cheaper": You are right, I will fix it right now:
[https://plus.google.com/113528142061321423372/posts/MQNPVkD6...](https://plus.google.com/113528142061321423372/posts/MQNPVkD6i1R)

"It would be awesome if your planets auto-mine gold": I'm thinking about
making the life of gold diggers easier :D. Any other suggestions like semi
automatic?

~~~
fpalmans
Personally, I would make "building units" and "mining gold" a planet's
standard designation set by the user. If no other commands are given, the
planet will default to building units or mining gold continuously.

This will make the two upgrade paths: "mining quantity" and "unit quantity"
unneeded... I believe that these just cloud the game-play. To be honest, at
first, I was considering only upgrading the quantities in stead of the speed
because I got tired of the constant clicking, were it not that the mining
speed and unit build speed are the important upgrades... I do not see how the
quantities will help you win the game.

I haven't tried the game sufficiently to have an opinion on the other upgrade
paths, such as attack/defense/range/speed.

Hope this helps...

Cheers

~~~
ttty
By upgrading the quantity you have less work, as you said. This is kind of
making more automatic. You can also let the planet do the job and then do
other stuff during that time if you want and then have a lot of gold (:

~~~
fpalmans
The extra clicking for gold/units, even the manual upgrading of so many planet
enhancements, distracts from the conquest portion of the game.

The more planets I get, the more tedious 'work' I have. I found it unbearable
above 20 systems (about half were lvl 3/4 in both speed&quantity).

~~~
ttty
I have to work out some ideas for this, which is your username?

~~~
fpalmans
CountZero (I apologize for the late reply... wasn't following up on this
thread and haven't tried the game in a while)

------
munger
Sweet, fun so far. I think the drag/drop background broke on reload for me in
chrome? Can't seem to move map anymore.

A little slower paced than expected, and a little labor intensive like
farmville. Maybe some hotkeys to speed up tedium? Or a select all / mine gold
command or similar.

Overall awesome work though, I'm intrigued.

~~~
ttty
Thanks for you kind comment (:

"I think the drag/drop background broke on reload for me in chrome? Can't seem
to move map anymore.": the game should work better on Chrome, I didn't test
the others no time/not worth for now. This shouldn't happen. If this happen
please press F12 on you keyboard and select the "console" panel. If there is
an error click on the triangle to drop down the error information, copy paste
all and send it to me here:
[https://plus.google.com/communities/105437932515232469714](https://plus.google.com/communities/105437932515232469714)

------
Myrth
Would be nice to specify how much units to send to another planet, or at least
don't send more than the other planet can accept...

~~~
ttty
I'm considering this (: Check out the community to enter in the development:
[https://plus.google.com/communities/105437932515232469714](https://plus.google.com/communities/105437932515232469714)

------
sheltgor
Awesome!

When you leave and return, are your planets saves? Can your planets be
attacked while you're away?

~~~
ttty
Yes and yes (: I will work on making some kind of protection, but seems that
is not that bad for now! (: thanks

------
joshdance
Would be nice to have a demo I could play and click on without registering.

